# Mac et téléviseur LOEWE



## Fleur Mathieu (5 Août 2009)

Bonjour
Je viens d'acheter un iMac. Paralèllement j'ai un téléviseur Loewe Connect qui permet normalement de consulter les photos, films et musiques sur mon iMac via une connection WI-FI. Tout a l'air correctement paramètré mais ça ne marche pas. Le Mac n'arrive pas à trouver la connexion. Qq'un a-t-il une idée?
Merci d'avance

Fleur


----------



## pickwick (5 Août 2009)

C'est pas bien clair !
Tu as une connexion Wifi de type airport pour aller sur internet avec ton imac ? elle marche ?
Est ce que ta box ou ton routeur sont paramétrés pour permettre un partage de la connexion internet ?
Ce n'est pas forcément le cas par défaut pour les Live Box d'Orange. Regarde de ce coté là et pour les solutions il y a plein de posts sur ce forum.


----------



## Kobalt_67 (19 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Pour partager les fichiers multimédia depuis un Mac vers un Loewe Connect il faut utiliser un logiciel qui fera le partage en protocole UPnP AV (et non depuis les partages "habituels" soit dans iTunes soit dans le Panneau de Préférences). 
Pour Mac, le meilleur AMHA est Eyeconnect (de l'éditeur Elgato). Il s'intègre parfaitement pour récupérer tout seul la bibliothèque iTunes et iPhoto, il est stable et très simple. 
Plus d'info : http://www.elgato.com/elgato/int/mainmenu/products/software/EyeConnect.fr.html

@+


----------



## mabouka (5 Avril 2010)

je reponds surement trop tard ... 
mais j'ai testé 4 5 serveur upnp genre twonky avec mon loewe connect
et le mieux c'est "playback UPNP"


----------

